# Shoaling fish



## chris g (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there does anyone know which small fish shoal the best I'm looking at putting about 30 in my tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What size is your tank?Also is it cycled yet?


----------



## chris g (Feb 23, 2011)

It's a wall mounted tank 6ft long 2ft deep 6 inches front to back


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say put some live plants near the ends and put a school of 10-15 tetras in there. Neons are the cheapest, most easily accessible, and prettiest in my opinion. Just make sure your tank has a properly established nitrogen cycle and you follow proper drip-acclimation and quarantine methods or you'll just end up killing fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tetras are some of the best schoolers.I like the glolight and black neons.
Glowlight tetra
Black Neon Tetra - Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

*c/p*ok I want to plant my 35 al tank with live plants what is the best substrate to use was thinking of spagnum moss and maybe a vermiculite and gravel.. any thoughts on this

25 gal cichlid tank
4 yellow or lab cichlids
4 blue damion cichlids 
1 tiger barb
1very small and quick algae eater

15 gal tetra tank
3 black stripe tetras
2 red tetras with black tips on dorsal fins
2silver tetras with black tips on dorsal fins
1 small corey cat 
1 clown loch 
and a snail invasion from free plants 

10 gal tank with 2 silver cichlids *old dude


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

chris g said:


> Hi there does anyone know which small fish shoal the best I'm looking at putting about 30 in my tank


With that many in mind, I'd be thinking Neons or Cardinals. There are some tighter schoolers, like blood fin or rummy-nose tetras, but personally I wouldn't put 30 in. Cardinals/Neons in larger schools look like a cloud when they move in larger tanks.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It's almost 45 gallons, if I've worked it out right, so 30 neon tetras should be okay, although it's a low surface area, so I wouldn't push the stocking levels any more than that. Neons and cardinals are good schoolers. Danios would enjoy the length of the tank for swimming but get slightly larger so you'd want more like 20.

Whatever fish you decide only add a few fish at a time, perhaps 3 or 4 with a week or two between. It is very important to cycle your tank first. Here is a post about fishless cycling:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fishless-cycle-9364.html


----------

